# Fogging glasses



## Krazymexikn (Dec 4, 2011)

So when i snowboard i like to wear sunglasses because i dont really like the way goggles fit so anyway... I also wear a thick bandana around my face (I spend my summers in places where the temp hits 110 everyday so im a bit of a P**sy when it comes to cold). Its really comfortable but ill have my glasses on for all of about 30 seconds and my glasses are fogged beyond being able to see,, any suggestions on how to prevent this?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Wear goggles?!? :dunno:

Honestly the issue is that a bandana doesn't seal around your nose, so when you breath it hits your glasses. Even the best anti-fog coatings aren't going to be able to deal with that. Also, doesn't the wind bother your eyes? Have you tried on LOTS of goggles?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Wear goggles?!? :dunno:


This.

Solution is simple enough.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I was gonna suggest going to a dive shop and getting some heavy duty ani-fog stuff, but I think Poutanen might be right about it not working so great, but might be worth a try if your set on no goggs.
Or try a different face warmer thing.


----------



## Krazymexikn (Dec 4, 2011)

No i havent tried very many goggles. Im pretty low budget so I was just trying to make them work but i guess theres no chance.. Whats a good type of goggle? my biggest problem has been the pair i have feels like it cuts into my forehead


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Krazymexikn said:


> No i havent tried very many goggles. Im pretty low budget so I was just trying to make them work but i guess theres no chance.. Whats a good type of goggle? my biggest problem has been the pair i have feels like it cuts into my forehead


Honestly just go try on a bunch of pairs. If you wear a helmet, bring it with you and try them on with the helmet. There's no reason to spend big $$$ either. The pair I use most often are a budget pair of Smiths with a plain orange lens and they were about $30. :yahoo:

The more expensive ones do have nicer padding, but you can find them on sale all over the place...


----------



## Krazymexikn (Dec 4, 2011)

idk what brand I have, got them as a loaner pair and forgot to give them back. the foam is just worn away i was hoping for more of a $5 or $10 fix but i can live with $30


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, get a new pair of goggles. Sunglasses are okay on sunny warm days. For the most part I don't use them until late spring days.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

There is a anti fog spray or paste called Cat Crap and it works awesome and it's within $5-$10. Also open the bottom of your face cover to let the warm breath out the bottom rather then pushing it up towards your glasses. That should help you out until you can save up and find a nice pair of goggles. Goggles are key.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> There is a anti fog spray or paste called Cat Crap and it works awesome and it's within $5-$10. Also open the bottom of your face cover to let the warm breath out the bottom rather then pushing it up towards your glasses. That should help you out until you can save up and find a nice pair of goggles. Goggles are key.


Where did you see cat crap. I used it in the late 90's early 00's but haven't seen any around for a decade. It did work awesome. I assumes they went under or something. Weird how shops at least in BC stopped carrying any antifog paste, maybe to sell more goggles or lenses?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

freshy said:


> Where did you see cat crap. I used it in the late 90's early 00's but haven't seen any around for a decade. It did work awesome. I assumes they went under or something. Weird how shops at least in BC stopped carrying any antifog paste, maybe to sell more goggles or lenses?


I bought some in Taos last feb. It isn't the same as it used to be but it works almost as well.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

freshy said:


> Where did you see cat crap. I used it in the late 90's early 00's but haven't seen any around for a decade. It did work awesome. I assumes they went under or something. Weird how shops at least in BC stopped carrying any antifog paste, maybe to sell more goggles or lenses?


I found it in a little hole in the wall shop in North Carolina. It's the only thing I've tried that actually worked. Hard as hell to find. I think they are still in business because I found a spray, the only kind I have ever seen is that paste type you wipe on with a rag.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

You can find it on amazon: 

Paste: Amazon.com: EK Ekcessories 10003P-AM Cat Crap Anti-Fog Lens Cleaner and Paste - 1/2 oz.: Automotive

Spray: Amazon.com: EK Ekcessories 10808B-AM Cat Spray Anti-Fog Lens Cleaner - 1 oz.: Automotive


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

I would not use cat crap at all. I can tell you from experience that it will not help with glasses fogging. It might work on goggles but it has never worked on my glasses and I have tried all kinds of things. The only thing I ever got to work is fog tech and so far it works great. 

Fogtech Advanced Anti-Fog Solution - Bottle at REI.com


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Toomeyct said:


> I would not use cat crap at all. I can tell you from experience that it will not help with glasses fogging. It might work on goggles but it has never worked on my glasses and I have tried all kinds of things. The only thing I ever got to work is fog tech and so far it works great.
> 
> Fogtech Advanced Anti-Fog Solution - Bottle at REI.com


That's the stuff I have. It works great. But to be fair, it's the only one I have tried so I have nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

DevilWithin said:


> You can find it on amazon:
> 
> Paste: Amazon.com: EK Ekcessories 10003P-AM Cat Crap Anti-Fog Lens Cleaner and Paste - 1/2 oz.: Automotive
> 
> Spray: Amazon.com: EK Ekcessories 10808B-AM Cat Spray Anti-Fog Lens Cleaner - 1 oz.: Automotive


Thanks for that. Brought a smile to my face seeing that little container again.


----------



## KleerVu (Oct 17, 2013)

*KleerVu Products Anti Fog Spray*

We sell anti fog spray along with cleaning cloths and cleaning powder. Take a look at KleerVu Products.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ I'm not sure if that's spam or not?!? He's responding to a forum question... :dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

poutanen said:


> ^^^ I'm not sure if that's spam or not?!? He's responding to a forum question... :dunno:


Must be their social media director googling anti-fog stuff and had our thread pop up.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

OP if you really hate goggles that much you could always ditch the bandana and pick up something like an airhole facemask. It should prevent your breath from fogging up your glasses.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You know, it is close to spam but I am going to let this fly. It is relevant to the topic and as always it is up to us to decide if it is a worthy product or not. 

Now if we get kleervu products threads being started just to peddle their wares, I would call that spam. I am sure you all will let me know.


----------

